# Beginner mistakes with sanding/staining



## bassethund (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello All,

I am rushing (first mistake) to try and finish some picture frames for my wife for Christmas. I have never stained before (this is like my fourth project, first that will be indoors) and have made a couple mistakes. First of all, I didn't sand the wood properly. I used 120 grit to smooth everything, but didn't realize I should then use a higher grit to finish sand (second mistake). I then didn't take into account the particles floating around from my recently finished sanding and stained right outside my garage (third mistake). My lighting was poor so I didn't notice that I had problems right away and stained a second coat (oil based ebony on douglas fir. They are black and white prints so I wanted to have it as dark as possible and still see the grain). So it doesn't look "bad", but it should look better. I have bits of sawdust in my wood now. I guess my question is, I was told not to stain a piece of wood more than twice, how do I fix? Can I resand at this point? or is the damage done. I guess I need a crash course in finishing . 

Tim


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

bassethund said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am rushing (first mistake) to try and finish some picture frames for my wife for Christmas. I have never stained before (this is like my fourth project, first that will be indoors) and have made a couple mistakes. First of all, I didn't sand the wood properly. I used 120 grit to smooth everything, but didn't realize I should then use a higher grit to finish sand (second mistake). I then didn't take into account the particles floating around from my recently finished sanding and stained right outside my garage (third mistake). My lighting was poor so I didn't notice that I had problems right away and stained a second coat (oil based ebony on douglas fir. They are black and white prints so I wanted to have it as dark as possible and still see the grain). So it doesn't look "bad", but it should look better. I have bits of sawdust in my wood now. I guess my question is, I was told not to stain a piece of wood more than twice, how do I fix? Can I resand at this point? or is the damage done. I guess I need a crash course in finishing .
> 
> Tim


You can stain as often as you wish if you just take mineral spirits and 4/0 steel wool and remove as much of the excess as you can. if it's dried hard, then use lacquer thinner instead. make sure to let dry and you can also take a finer grit of paper, 220 or so, and lightly sand again to open the wood back up a little, then re-apply as desired, ok?


----------



## lynnescully (Apr 1, 2012)

Amateur here...but willing to try! Made the same mistakes....I have sanded down pieces several times if I didn't like what I saw....Yep! Try staining it again til your happy. Good luck


----------

